# Yes



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

The top water bite was as good on Sabine this morning as you thought it would be. Sorry if you missed it.


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Were you fishing out in the surf?


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

No...north end off the lake. Lots of lady fish to contend with, but three reds and three trout by sunrise. All bets off by 0900.


----------



## hebert51 (Jul 3, 2017)

A limit of trout and reds by 9am on sabine ?


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

No, I kept six trout in the 18" range. Lost a couple a little bigger, as you're apt to do with tops. Reds were mostly mid-slot fish with a couple 18 inchers. It started to slow about 0830 , but the reds were still thick, chasing horse mullet and big shad in about 3' of water. It was a euphoric trip for me. I had a long trip yesterday, fighting tough conditions and a boat full of anglers with a five pound gafftop coming over the gunnel every couple of minutes. This morning, conditions were perfect and I fished by myself. Today was an artificial fishing situation...live bait would have been a disaster with all the lady fish and gafftops. On that note, I tried to talk yesterday's guys into waiting 'til today to fish, but they just couldn't understand what difference a day could make. Bone/silver Super Spook did the trick, but I'm sure whatever your favorite top is would do the trick. I like big lures when there are lots of active fish. It helps keep the small fish off your hooks. It does get a.little taxing when a big redfish has nine hooks in his mouth though...


----------

